

Woman held psychiatric ward for (correctly) saying Obama follows her on Twitter - lotsofmangos
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/woman-held-in-psychiatric-ward-after-correctly-saying-obama-follows-her-on-twitter-10132662.html

======
jobposter1234
This is another example of the results discovered by the Resenhan experiment,
where psych students committed themselves to asylums intentionally, but then
could not prove their sanity and were locked against their will.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenhan_experiment](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenhan_experiment))

We live in a very interesting world when trained professionals cannot
distinguish between people who pose no danger to themselves or others from
people who at one point pretended to be abnormal, but were not.

------
informatimago
Obviously, she's crazy: telling the truth in this world? Crazy!

------
chucksmart
Psychiatrist may be clever; but they fall for cognitive miser traps
continuously when they apply the DSM at too high a frequency.

------
fit2rule
Yet another example how the state-funded religion of Psychiatry is used as a
means of social control. Albeit, a relatively trivial example, in
consideration of all the other political prisoners that have been 'committed
for their own good' ..

------
breakingcups
Thanks, Obama!

